# Seeking one year insurance to suit health and one year visa



## derekhemstock1947 (8 mo ago)

seeking 1 year visa health healh insurance 

any one using this broker ?. any info would be greatly appreciated ..

*MARK L SEABROOK LLB, BSc, CTB, FAICD, FAIM FTIA
CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER 
102 & 103 142/57-59 
PACIFIC PLACE PATTAYA 
NONG PRUE BANGLAMUNG
CHON BURI THAILAND 20150
THAI +66 871 490 470 Line ID: markseabrook

kind regards*


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

If you are talking about the year long, multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type OA (Long Stay) visa that you get from the thai consulate in your country before you come here. That visa AT THIS TIME, requires proof of 40/400K out/in-patient health insurance BUT Oct 1 that will increase to 3.5 million baht general health insurance policy.
This is the list of the approved thai insurance companies that offer both policies. Most of the companies on this list will deal with people directly so there is no real need to go thru a broker
OA Approved Thai Insurance Companies


----------



## derekhemstock1947 (8 mo ago)

tod-daniels said:


> If you are talking about the year long, multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type OA (Long Stay) visa that you get from the thai consulate in your country before you come here. That visa AT THIS TIME, requires proof of 40/400K out/in-patient health insurance BUT Oct 1 that will increase to 3.5 million baht general health insurance policy.
> This is the list of the approved thai insurance companies that offer both policies. Most of the companies on this list will deal with people directly so there is no real need to go thru a broker
> OA Approved Thai Insurance Companies


thanks


----------

